# New Arrival - Stellaris Electronic



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

New arrival thanks to @Roy

Stellaris Electronic driven by a Seiko 3300 movement (possibly the 33020A) it is a transistorised movement with balance wheel.

Stellaris is a brand of the USA retail company Sears, Roebuck and Co. and this watch is probably 1972 or 73

Nice size at 39mm diameter, crown is between 2 and 3 position and flush with the case.

Nice size to wear at 39mm, dial in great condition for its age and running very well indeed with excellent time keeping.


----------



## s.loving (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks really cool and retro futuristic! The case does it all.


----------



## Melissa Chris (Nov 1, 2021)

The shape of watch looks awesome but I'm just curious to know about it's lifeline. If anyone have used it do share your thoughts.


----------



## bearking303 (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks nice and it's a really classic one!


----------

